# Porn



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I Wonder Why Some Girls Hate Anal lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Interesting poll


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I will read books that are horror/exotica but vampire books are a given for sex. I also get enough LOVIN from my fiance


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I bet Karen voted for girl on girl!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Actually I voted "What the hell is PORN"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Actually I voted "What the hell is PORN"


 Dont ACT all innocent girl.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I voted "What the hell is PORN"
> ...


 Theatre is what I do best


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I didnt see any child porn of the poll.....
















kidding, that stuff is sick


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> I dont watch, I read porn magazines










You mean there is more than just the pictures in porn magazines? (j/k)


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

There is nutin wrong w/ Porn.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

LaZy said:


> I Wonder Why Some Girls Hate Anal lol












any way, i voted for S&M


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wtf is S&M anyway?


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think its that bondage/slave/latex/tied-up and slapped sh*t? Someone correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

girl on girl is what i choose

any porn is really alright just as long as they are young, hot, have big boobs and there is no male counter part or body part in the pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

standard guy-girl penetration porn. lesbian porn can be good as well though generally speaking i prefer the former. The only thing I hate about standard penetration porn is that they always show money shots and cocksucking. Irritating. I always figured it was there to please women or something till I found out some of my rl friends actually like watching a guy get blown by a chick.:rock: I like watching the girls get pleasured, not the guys.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

porn


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Show me someone that doesn't watch porn.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > I Wonder Why Some Girls Hate Anal lol
> ...



















I'm trying to figure out if that blank stare (







) from fallen angel is a look of disgust or if its a look of "whats wrong with anal?". also, correct me if im wrong, but doesnt S&M also INCLUDE anal?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Well i voted orgy porn but hey porn is porn!! Its all gd!!!! LOL


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i dont like girl on girl.









i like amature stuff.









cumfeista and netvideogirls are cool. check em out.









i cant belive i just gave out a porn site i like.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Anal and dildo porno is da shizzit!!!! LOL....

i voted Penitration.. chicks with toys ROCK.. allthough that might have been under S&M.. but who cars.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Cumfest.... WTF... lol

what ever floats your boat brah.. lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cumfiesta is good, i think i might have a few netvideogirls too


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > LaZy said:
> ...


 my blank stare was more likewhat's the purpose of the comment. and why ask duh, some girls hate anal cause they dont like having dick up their ass, dont you think that hurts??...

S&M: sadomasochism- practiced be those that get pleasure from inducing pain (sadist)and those that get pleasure from recieving pain(masochist)

but yeah, s&m is lots more then the acts you can see, the bondage, the pain, humilation. Its the purpose of the acts, the exchange of power, giving someone complete control of your body. Yeah s&m can include almost anything (anal), just depends on the way it's carried out and the feelings of the people involved


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I like circle jerk porn









LOL just kiddin I like penetration


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> I didnt see any child porn of the poll.....


 LOL

i voted girl on girl...normal porn is gross i hate lookin at c*ck!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Who the hell voted for the guy on guy porn???


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm not fond of the shaved cookie....looks too much like a little kid's cookie.

what about elephantlist?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well i dont like getting pubes in my mouth. Shaved is way better, i wont venture south on anything else.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

its all about team work


----------

